# Vitamin D Deficiency & Thyroid Issues



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

So as some of you know, I have my FNA scheduled for this Friday and I can't focus on anything else. On that note, I have been researching non-stop. I am curious if anyone with any type of thyroid issue, from a benign nodule, to hyperthyroidism, to thyroid cancer, have also been diagnosed with low vitamin D levels. My total vitamin D level is 17 when normal range is 30-100. I also have total cholesterol of 205 where normal range is 125- 200. Again, my TSH is 0.90 range 0.40-4.50 and FT4 is 1.2 range 0.8-1.8.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's very common for thyroid patients to have low levels of D, B12 and ferritin.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you begin replacement med's your cholesterol may fall. I know for myself if I am not at 3/4 of range my cholesterol is higher.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have vitamin d of 18 and Hashimotos.


----------

